# Soooooo



## scottiesei (Oct 30, 2006)

Well how did everyone do? Did you think the test was easy/hard? Any repeat offenders think it was better or worse than last time?

I am thinking I did about %70 a.m. and %75-80 p.m. (conservativly) so I feel fairly confident I passed. I think the test was easier than April's exam though.


----------



## petermcc (Oct 30, 2006)

:brick: on some questions.....

My take: The exam was probably about the same level of dificulty as the April exam. It seemed easier because I was better prepared.


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 30, 2006)

I'll agree with peter on that. This was my third try at the StrI. I feel I did like 80-85% on the first, maybe 60% on the second.

I might get burned for saying so... but the "the other board" Six Minute solutions, and the 246 Solved Problems helped me a lot.

I really don't want to take it again. However, I would like a complete set of pencils.


----------



## Fudgey (Oct 30, 2006)

Do the pencils come in the armored car with the exam papers?


----------

